# It's a hard life....



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...being a Tiel!!










I thought it was a bit quiet beside of me, I looked around and saw them both sound asleep, so I grabbed my phone and took a photo, not exactly the best quality, but if I'd have gone for the camera I'd have missed it.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, thats what their life is like most of the time!  So tiring!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol awww how cute!!!!! I love it when they fall asleep like that...Little Mikey does it on my chest against my cheek....chico used to too but im in a diff country now so kinda hard ...yours are adorable tho!!! what a pretty pearl girl and a handsome grey male? I can't quite remember your birds


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh God. How can you force them to be a slave like that. you are such a crule mommy lol.


Hahaah, I'd say they are living the life, can i join them? lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Sophia said:


> Yeah, thats what their life is like most of the time!  So tiring!!


Isn't it just. LOL.



kimmikefids said:


> lol awww how cute!!!!! I love it when they fall asleep like that...Little Mikey does it on my chest against my cheek....chico used to too but im in a diff country now so kinda hard ...yours are adorable tho!!! what a pretty pearl girl and a handsome grey male? I can't quite remember your birds


They are Dooby and Daisy, the dastardly duo!!




birdieness said:


> Oh God. How can you force them to be a slave like that. you are such a crule mommy lol.
> 
> 
> Hahaah, I'd say they are living the life, can i join them? lol


I'm sure they wouldn't mind, come on over.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a good picture! No reason to appologize! down right darling!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute  I would hate to be a tiel


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> That's a good picture! No reason to appologize! down right darling!



Thanks very much, but it's too blown out in the background really. It was just that I had my mobile handy and not my camera. lol. I could have adjusted the lighting a bit better with the camera.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Makes me want to take a nap.... Looks so cosy and comfy...


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

The only time it is quiet here is when they are sleeping. xD


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You can almost see the little ZzzZzz's floating in the air around them.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! Yes!!


----------

